# Bad news regarding the GTR?



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Can any owners confirm this?



> Originally Posted by Autoblog
> Nissan GT-R can't take aftermarket wheels, unapproved race tracks are out
> MotorTrend's Scott Kanemura sat down with Michizio Niikura, the president of MINE'S Motor Sports, the first aftermarket firm to get its hands on the new Nissan GT-R. The conversation centered on the roadblocks Nissan has put in place to stimy high speeds and limit modifications to the GT-R.
> 
> ...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I guess if you fit the tyre pressure monitor as well then there will be no problem. I didn't see MCR or Saurus have any problems running their cars...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I was aware of the wheel sensor issue and speed limiter GPS issue for the UK, but not quite the other issues. 


With the wheels you can probably simply remove the sensors and reattach them to the aftermarket wheels. 

The "Nissan approved track" prep routine, with the follow-up step that costs $1000?

Wow I haven't heard of that. 


About modifying the car, tuners may get around that by creating their own proprietary ECU system that may work with their products (?)

I did foresee tuning on the R35 to be very tricky and in some cases prohibitive. This does confirm that. 

I guess prospective buyers must get  happy with what they're given from the factory.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah the TPMS isn't such a big deal, Z owners can fit them to new rims pretty easy so the GTR shouldn't be much of a problem.

its the $1000 track bill that concerns me.

I don't think it will be an issue in the US since the "track use" feature wont be integrated into the US spec GTR.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I dont understand what nissan are trying to do. If you buy a GT-R then you own it. Its legally yours in every sense of the word and therefore its yours to do with what you choose. Why are they trying to stop you fitting different wheels? Speed restrictor i can kind of understand but the wheel issue is just rediculous!


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

To be quite honest I wonder how many people are going to bother jumping through all these hoops just to keep the warranty.

I'm sure many owners will keep the car standard, but for those that want to modify it how many will use Nissan for servicing anyway? It's a very technologically advanced vehicle, and whilst I expect specific diagnostics will only be possible at Nissan everything else can be taken care of competent tuners.

I know for a fact that Mine's are planning a lot more than just an exhaust, filter and ECU swap for the car, but I'm not allowed to give details.

I'm sure a workaround for the valve sensor will found before too long. It's not rocket science, and where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

this happens with every new car. manufacturers put barriers in place, and good tuners overcome them. as the manufacturers get smarter so do the tuners. 

I really don't think it will put a big dampener on anything.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> I dont understand what nissan are trying to do. If you buy a GT-R then you own it. Its legally yours in every sense of the word and therefore its yours to do with what you choose. Why are they trying to stop you fitting different wheels? Speed restrictor i can kind of understand but the wheel issue is just rediculous!


I have to admit I agree. This sounds a bit "big brother" even if you can avert many of the issues. But it comes at a price no matter how you slice it.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> I don't think it will be an issue in the US since the "track use" feature wont be integrated into the US spec GTR.


the engine detune down to 450bhp for US spec cars does suck though - can't have everything I guess.

The RB26 is thoroughly "hacked", but was the car hard to tune back in '89-'90, with tuners trying to figure out workarounds to things we take for granted?


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

Like any new product it will take time to overcome the challenges presented by NISSAN. Without doubt I still believe the R35 will follow in the footsteps of previous GTR's in being one of the most tuneable cars on the planet....eventually.

I am sure the R32 wasnt seen as an easily tuneable car straight after its release either.

I am however concerned at the $1000 post track check...seems absolutely stupid.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

That's why some of the tuners are not happy. The R35 GTR is a new generation, quite apart from the 32,33 and 34. 

It is the first plug and play straight onto the track. The earlier ones could not handle a trackday in normal factory finish.

It has a back-up team behind it and you need to pay the premium. This 35 is for a different, more affluent market, and it could be that Nissan are looking at Lexus and other luxury car brands and wanting to incorporate some of their ideas. "If you want us to maintain your car, then here are the rules." We've started off cheap with the lucky number 777, but it's jack-it-up time from here on in. Are you with us or will you be forced to lose your grip?

I remember Rolls Royce used to paint their engine bay green so that fiddling by non-authorised mechanics would show up right away and the warranty would become null and void.


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

Why dont they seal up the engine and doors...that would be productive.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

r32zilla said:


> Like any new product it will take time to overcome the challenges presented by NISSAN. Without doubt I still believe the R35 will follow in the footsteps of previous GTR's in being one of the most tuneable cars on the planet....eventually.
> 
> I am sure the R32 wasnt seen as an easily tuneable car straight after its release either.
> 
> I am however concerned at the $1000 post track check...seems absolutely stupid.


I agree. 

The "future shock" part will eventually become routine. 

But the little occasional reports that sound a little like this:

"It was announced today from Nissan that here will be a mandatory $4000 sitting fee for passengers in the R35 per a sensor inside the seat material. Any attempts to sit elsewhere within the cabin will void the warranty."

It almost makes you anxious for the warranty to expire. 

I hear R35 owners yelling for joy in 3 to 4 years "yyyyyeeeeehhhaaaww -- my warranty expired today!! hot damn!! I can enjoy my car now!"

:bawling:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Thrust said:


> That's why some of the tuners are not happy. The R35 GTR is a new generation, quite apart from the 32,33 and 34.
> 
> It is the first plug and play straight onto the track. The earlier ones could not handle a trackday in normal factory finish.
> 
> _*It has a back-up team behind it and you need to pay the premium.*_


Well put.

I've never articulated it that way before, but that is exactly the condition. 

The level of ownership has risen with the performance and factory setup.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I suspect this is more to do with pandering to the demands of government in their quests to quell road racing. I understood that the GTR was only really possible in its current state as a result of strict negotiations with the Japanese government in a way that eventually allowed them to snub the 280 PS limit.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> I dont understand what nissan are trying to do. If you buy a GT-R then you own it. Its legally yours in every sense of the word and therefore its yours to do with what you choose. Why are they trying to stop you fitting different wheels? Speed restrictor i can kind of understand but the wheel issue is just rediculous!



First to get ride of al lthe warranty conflics, second is that car makers want to turn the million dollar aftermarket parts buisness to their side . . go Nissan stay Nissan!!

A very sad evolution there . . . . how long goes the warranty on the engine and parts?


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> It's a very technologically advanced vehicle, and whilst I expect specific diagnostics will only be possible at Nissan everything else can be taken care of competent tuners.



Not true... all the Nissan servicing equipment has to be available on the open market. Part of EU laws on anti-competitive behaviour. Same as BMW have to make their proprietary diagnostic and servicing equipment available to independents.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> I understood that the GTR was only really possible in its current state as a result of strict negotiations with the Japanese government in a way that eventually allowed them to snub the 280 PS limit.


No, the "agreement" not to advertise anything as having more than 280 ps is long gone.

Phil


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

What is the source of the information? It sounds like rubbish to me.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Howsie said:


> It sounds like rubbish to me.


You do know this is the internet?

Phil


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

PistonHeads' editorial team appear to be GCSE students.

Phil


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Philip said:


> PistonHeads' editorial team appear to be GCSE students.
> 
> Phil


Its all gone down hill since it was sold to Haymarket.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Wasn't it also PissHeads who came up with the 'cut slicks' rumour?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Touchy subject rubbishing the R35 GTR.


opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SpiritualBeggar (Sep 14, 2007)

tbh..lets face it....

they put the stuff on in the first place...so, im sure, if you know what yo're doing, you can take it all off as well.

think about it


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Regardless of the rumours and part truths on the inability to "interfere" with the car, I feel the decision to buy one is simple really.......................................... dont like it, or the systems on it, then dont buy one!

After all, how many people buy spleat new top end Ferrari's and Porsches etc. just to modify?

If you do buy one to tune then you are obviously not worried about a Nissan warranty anyway  $$$$$ How many Nissan Main Dealers have fitted HKS T51R SPL's to an RB motor? Hence RB, RK, Abbey et al.

If you want a warranty, buy a Volkswagon :chuckle:


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

GTR is good straight out of the box.

I feel sometimes with street race boy tuners...they throw off the balance of the car.

i.e. no balance in supsension with proper tires, hp with proper brakes, Spoiler with no proper air flow.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Howsie said:


> What is the source of the information? It sounds like rubbish to me.


Here:
Nissan Attempts To Muzzle Japan-market GT-Rs - Auto News - Motor Trend


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Cornhoolio said:


> If you want a warranty, buy a Volkswagon :chuckle:


If you want a car, buy a GTR.:chuckle:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Cornhoolio said:


> If you want a warranty, buy a Volkswagon :chuckle:


If you buy a Volkswagon, you'll need a warranty


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

borat52 said:


> If you buy a Volkswagon, you'll need a warranty


:chuckle:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

It's gonna be a few years before the car reaches its full potential. 

There's no doubt the tuners will reverse engineer the car to bits, and develop parts to bring out the full potential. 

I'd say a year or 2, and we'll see some nice upgrades/numbers.

A GTR owner looking to tune his car won't care about the warranty anyway.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Who would want to have one serviced by Nissan UK :nervous: Rather take the chance of voiding the waranty if I ever had a new one .


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

since the thing inters the JAPANESE heads it wont go without tuning it no matter what!


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

trondhla said:


> Here:
> Nissan Attempts To Muzzle Japan-market GT-Rs - Auto News - Motor Trend


OK, so we now know it's not heresay, it's all true and worse than we thought. Welcome to the *real* world, Neo.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

You all may enjoy this thread:

"sensors within the paint detect if the owner has attempted to wash the R35 " - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


feel free to contribute


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess it's good they dont have the track feature in the U.S. because how can you track and then hide it from the dealer, they would immediately void the warranty. Are they tough on warranties in Japan like they are in the U.S. for tracked vehicles? If so, that feature is just another way for them to keep people in check.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> You all may enjoy this thread:
> 
> "sensors within the paint detect if the owner has attempted to wash the R35 " - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club
> 
> ...


I heard that every time you lap a 997 Turbo, the ECU detects it and you get a free carwash and the stereo plays Rammstein Zerstoren at full volume.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I think what it comes down to is Nissan doesn't want to pay for everyone's track day wear and tear without documented history of the cars' use. 

For example, if when under the "speed limiter disabled" mode you happen to run the GT-R off the course and you destroy one of the front wheels, bending the suspension and frame, Nissan can legally decline or refuse this repair because it was not a normal or acceptable consequence of routine wear. It was driver error. 

And they have legal proof of it because they will show the judge the record of the track-day speed limiter disabling. And he'll go "aha, yes, this was driver error due to excessive speeding; the accident is not normal wear and tear."

At least that sounds plausible.


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> I think what it comes down to is Nissan doesn't want to pay for everyone's track day wear and tear without documented history of the cars' use.
> 
> For example, if when under the "speed limiter disabled" mode you happen to run the GT-R off the course and you destroy one of the front wheels, bending the suspension and frame, Nissan can legally decline or refuse this repair because it was not a normal or acceptable consequence of routine wear. It was driver error.
> 
> ...


Bent wheels and frame damage are never covered under warranty, at least not any caused by an accident of any kind.

I'm talking about taking your car to the track and Nissan knowing by this GPS and the first time you take it, they void your WHOLE warranty, it has happened to many people just from dealers seeing marbles (little ruber beads from the track), and any signs of track wear. This just makes it easier for them to keep track and save money by voiding warranty. But that's only if they are hard on that stuff in Japan as they are in the states, they look for any reason possible to void it.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

heavychevy said:


> Bent wheels and frame damage are never covered under warranty, at least not any caused by an accident of any kind.
> 
> I'm talking about taking your car to the track and Nissan knowing by this GPS and the first time you take it, they void your WHOLE warranty, it has happened to many people just from dealers seeing marbles (little ruber beads from the track), and any signs of track wear. This just makes it easier for them to keep track and save money by voiding warranty. But that's only if they are hard on that stuff in Japan as they are in the states, they look for any reason possible to void it.


Sure maybe I used a bad example. 

From what I understand, taking it to the track is okay, yes? 

If it's not, why do they even allow this at all? 

That's the part I don't understand


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> Sure maybe I used a bad example.
> 
> From what I understand, taking it to the track is okay, yes?
> 
> ...


I know but it is a two way street, but no, tracking is a violation of warranty by many dealers and many warranties have been cancelled, at least here in the states, because of track usage. It's one of those gray areas, they dont know who cant really drive and if you downshift to 2nd when you were trying to up to 4th and blow up the motor, they have to pay for it so they try and get out any way they can. 


Of course they can try and deny you, but if yo ugo to court, they'll have to proove that your driving caused the problem, but court costs are so expensive, people fold many times. There are so many ways to tell if yo utrack your car, unless you fluch brake fluid, clean the undercarriage and inside wheels that pickup track debris that's easily recognizeable from street debris, they can try to deny you.

And lastly the problem is that some people will track the car and want a warranty on the brakes for not holding up, cracked rotors, or worn pads with low mileage on them, and ruin it for everyone else. So you can see the complexity in two sides looking at it from different angles.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nissan has also announced that it will provide free classes to all buyers in the US. On the list is:

- Sense of humor for beginners
- Sarcasm 101
- How to really wake up in the mornings

:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Sorry couldn't resists, that thread is too funny


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bonzelite. They don't. When you drive into the circuit area a message flashes up on the screen to ask if you want to switch the limiter off. Yes button and no button. It warns you there and then plainly on screen that you will be voiding the warranty if you push the yes button.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Bonzelite. They don't. When you drive into the circuit area a message flashes up on the screen to ask if you want to switch the limiter off. Yes button and no button. It warns you there and then plainly on screen that you will be voiding the warranty if you push the yes button.


Is that a new form of Seppuku?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

DCD said:


> Nissan has also announced that it will provide free classes to all buyers in the US. On the list is:
> 
> - Sense of humor for beginners
> - Sarcasm 101
> ...


Oh yes, the "sensors in the paint detect if the owner has washed the GT-R" thread.... yes, thanks. 

There is at least one member who believes it to be true. I almost cannot believe it.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Bonzelite. They don't. When you drive into the circuit area a message flashes up on the screen to ask if you want to switch the limiter off. Yes button and no button. It warns you there and then plainly on screen that you will be voiding the warranty if you push the yes button.


Ok, sorry for my density on the issue. I'm not always the smartest apple. 

So it's a done deal. Once you track it for any reason the warranty is gone, just like when you wash it yourself, warranty is voided in either case.


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the warranty voided for good for pushing a button?

If so thats sucks. Bait and switch.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Whether it's a done deal or not, Nissan will, from that moment onwards, have the records of your doings. Each Nissan dealer will then presumably have the leeway to make individual decisions regarding what is and isn't covered, without having to rely solely on the sob story of the owner. (?)


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

So again, it's absolutely true if you push the button your warranty is voided at the track irreversibly?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

IMHO, if you are that worried about a warrantee, you're buying the wrong car. Whether that be a Nissan, Toyota, Porsche or whatever. If a new car can't last a few years without dying on its arse, chuck it and never buy the same car again.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I think that the "warranty disclaimer" screen is to ensure the cars are brought back and inspected at the Nissan center to maintain the warranty.

Still curious if really will cost US$1000 each time? Or is this covered under the "24x service package" that alfcanada mentioned in his visit to the Nissan High performance center (which is abt US$1200 right?)


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thrust said:


> Whether it's a done deal or not, Nissan will, from that moment onwards, have the records of your doings. Each Nissan dealer will then presumably have the leeway to make individual decisions regarding what is and isn't covered, without having to rely solely on the sob story of the owner. (?)


Yes, but they cant void your warranty, at least in the states unless they can proove that something you've done caused whatever problems the car is having, turning the speed limiter off and actually driving over it are two different things, a lot of people think they have the courage, but really dont.

But this would be an all time low for them to claim the car can do 193 mph and then void anyone's warranty who tries, IMO going to the top speed of the car is not neglect, it's just driving, same as pedal to the metal testing the accleration.

That push button, void warranty will not work in the U.S.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Yes I have a difficult time actually believing with the push of a button you just instantly, permanently, voided the warranty if you simply want a track day or few. That's rather harsh a punishment. 

It seems a bit rigid of a policy considering all of the hoopla and headline about the "Nurburgring" track testing. That's kind of an elaborate ****-tease, then, if you want to experience the thrill of the track yourself, you are punished for it! 

WTF?


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

That's advertising man, Chevy did the same crap with the Z06 in spewing ring times and then conversely voiding ENTIRE warranties at the sight of any track usage.

But like I said there are laws in the states that says they have to proove that the owner caused the malfunction. But it wont stop them from trying, look at dealers like insurance adjusters that get paid based on how many people they turn away.

Porsche and BMW are the actual only places I havent heard of voided warranties for track usage evidence. Modifications are a completely different story though, and the ECU's can tell them if they've been tampered with these days, but the tuners should be able to get around that.


The good thing for the GT-R is that it can protect itself from boneheaded overrevs, which are the primary cause of blown motors. So the tranny and driveline are protected, which are the most common track failures.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

heavychevy said:


> That's advertising man, Chevy did the same crap with the Z06 in spewing ring times and then conversely voiding ENTIRE warranties at the sight of any track usage.
> 
> But like I said there are laws in the states that says they have to proove that the owner caused the malfunction. But it wont stop them from trying, look at dealers like insurance adjusters that get paid based on how many people they turn away.
> 
> ...


Good points, many of which I was unaware of, eg, Z06. Are the warranty cases for such largely unenforceable in reality? Or too much trouble unless it's a major damage? Don't lots of people track their Corvettes? Like sh!tloads of people? 

Many monster RB26 tunes have rev limiters removed. I'd hate to see the ugliness once tuners do this to the VR38. The engine is assembled in a hospital clean room by hand. I'd hate to be the lucky owner who writes the check out for a replacement engine.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

heavychevy said:


> That push button, void warranty will not work in the U.S.


it will also not work in germany, where even software eula's can be disregarded if they are not presented before you buy the software but only after installation. i guess the same applies to this post-buy button pressing mechanism. 

also i dont expect the GT-R to have a vmax limit in germany as other cars on the local market also don't have that, so i'm pretty sure that the car should have no problem at all doing high speeds regularly and for a longer time throughout it's lifetime. 

the mandatory pit-stop would otherwise be a daily routine in germany, which would make this car multiple times as expensive as a porsche turbo


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Have not read the entire thread but just wanted to chime in with the info i got from the nissan high perf center near me. they said the warranty for the engine is seperate to the car warranty. also, chosing "circuit mode" when you get to the track does not void the warranty. disconnecting the speed limiter also does not void the warranty. what they told me was the agreement gives them the RIGHT to void the warranty if they feel any damage to the engine has been caused by using the car on a circuit, ie over 180kph. as everything is logged it's pretty easy for them to spot this.

the "mandatory" post circuit use service is to make sure they're not inundated with worn out gt-r's but also to discourage people taking the cars to tuners.

they're desperately trying to get rid of the modded max power image and trying to provide a more porsche turbo type of service.

if you saw most of the gt-r r35 owners here, they're mainly in their 40s to 50s and this is no big deal to them.

they're deliberately trying to price the car out of the sub 30 yr old market.

all you need to do is chat nicely with the performance center manager, buy him a nice case of wine for xmas etc and he will take care of you.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> Have not read the entire thread but just wanted to chime in with the info i got from the nissan high perf center near me. they said the warranty for the engine is seperate to the car warranty. also, chosing "circuit mode" when you get to the track does not void the warranty. disconnecting the speed limiter also does not void the warranty. what they told me was the agreement gives them the RIGHT to void the warranty if they feel any damage to the engine has been caused by using the car on a circuit, ie over 180kph. as everything is logged it's pretty easy for them to spot this.
> 
> the "mandatory" post circuit use service is to make sure they're not inundated with worn out gt-r's but also to discourage people taking the cars to tuners.
> 
> ...



This makes a lot of sense, and rings true with my thinking.

The new GT-R is certainly a new breed, and aimed at a different market. Mine's have a very close relationship with Nissan, and they're making sure that everything they offer won't cause any problems with that relationship. 

I just wonder about the extent of this data logging. It's one thing to have raw data such as speed, rpm, fuel pressure etc etc but what if it's also linked to the GPS and they know where this took place? :nervous: The way things are going I wonder how long it will be before the police can demand this sort of data in the event of a crashe or serious speeding prosecution? I've always been a bit paranoid about this sort of thing though, maybe a bit too much.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it's a slippery slope indeed. but apparantly they do not track the gps location at all. the gps itself triggers the screen when you get to the track. that means the ECU does not actually record any GPS info. that would be too much to log.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> it's a slippery slope indeed. but apparantly they do not track the gps location at all. the gps itself triggers the screen when you get to the track. that means the ECU does not actually record any GPS info. that would be too much to log.


Good to know !

Certainly a lot of logging, but all you need to do is set a trigger for a specific limit and take a snapshot of the parameters at that point in time. There goes my mind again...:nervous: :chuckle:


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Remember this is the first car to relax the 280hp imposed limit by the manufacturers. 

If they dont do it right the govt will rap them so hard for killing mindless owners . Not those on this forum. the old guys who think they can drive.

And yes the police will demand the information.
If you have thought of it. so has everyone else.

Russ.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

REXtreme said:


> If they dont do it right the govt will rap them so hard for killing mindless owners . Not those on this forum. the old guys who think they can drive.
> 
> 
> Russ.


Yep, exactly. I saw one potential buyer checking out the new GT-R at my local Nissan dealer. Fat, older, balding, ugly, sneering at the R34 and R32 GT-Rs that were there (drove one of those heavy Benz coupes). I thought he should be spending his money on etiquette lessons and cosmetic surgery. I guess Nissan DID manage to find a new target audience for this car.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> Yep, exactly. I saw one potential buyer checking out the new GT-R at my local Nissan dealer. Fat, older, balding, ugly, sneering at the R34 and R32 GT-Rs that were there (drove one of those heavy Benz coupes). I thought he should be spending his money on etiquette lessons and cosmetic surgery. I guess Nissan DID manage to find a new target audience for this car.


And let the posh crowd go through the hassle of high premiums/markups, wait lists, the whole nine yards... then when they're bored sh!tless and want another toy --that is the cue to walk in and take it off their hands for a lower price. 

You know they wouldn't have put too many miles on the clock either. Expect lots of low-mileage GT-Rs to be dumped off fairly soon. 

The silver lining awaits.


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> they're desperately trying to get rid of the modded max power image and trying to provide a more porsche turbo type of service.
> 
> if you saw most of the gt-r r35 owners here, they're mainly in their 40s to 50s and this is no big deal to them.
> 
> .



I guess they dont realize that the Porsche Turbo is now a modded to the max vehicle. Ever since air cooled Porsches bit the dust, it's 700 hp and up for many Turbos, in the states and abroad. Even the 997 TT has 700 hp kits regularly available now. Every high performance car below 200k is mod max territory.

It's not a good idea to avoid the tuner market, because even the older guys put a bunch of hp on cars. And the tuner market always wins, and drives the sales of these sports cars. they advertise the Ring and Racing but dont expect people to want to replicate it? Not gonna happen.

I think it's pretty clever with the seperate engine warranty, pretty good idea in fact.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

and besides, there are plenty of juicy upgrades in the works...

Mine's GT-R (R35)


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

the problem is ..not many customers know how to tune cars.

They usually do the basic hp increase with intake, exhaust, larger turbo, change intercooler..

Unfortunely it may throw the car off balance just tuning HP ..which is what most customers usually do.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm glad mine's is making carbon fiber bodyparts.

However...I don't know how well a full on carbon fiber spoiler would look..
I can't imagine full carbon spoiler being matchable on any color.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

maximum6 said:


> I'm glad mine's is making carbon fiber bodyparts.
> 
> However...I don't know how well a full on carbon fiber spoiler would look..
> I can't imagine full carbon spoiler being matchable on any color.


I've got some pictures of their rear spoiler but I'm not allowed to publish them yet. Depends on your taste I guess. Personally I really like Mine's stuff because it's understated, and they focus on balance when tuning a car. 

Will be updating the website shortly with the carbon front spoiler.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nick, wasn't aware it was such a secret










Been on GTR World since the Osaka Auto Messe

日産GT-Rウェブマガジン - GTR-WORLD.net - チューニング：R35GT-R：2008大阪オートメッセレビュー Vol.1


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

DCD said:


> Nick, wasn't aware it was such a secret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, go figure !


----------



## ZeeSpeed (Dec 25, 2007)

On the subject of warranties, out here in the UAE, The Lancer Evo comes with no warranty whatsoever. The dealers completely wash hands with the buyer as soon as the car is handed over!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

haha. I love it. I want to see if they can just add a button that says: "in case of hooning emergency push to void warranty"


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> it's a slippery slope indeed. ......... that would be too much to log.


Have to say I disagree with this statement.

My trip computer says I average 40mph. (thats an ongoing average of highways/byways/city/everything). Assuming a 9000 mile service interval that means I need a service every ~225 hours (9000miles/40mph).

I also own a driftbox (DriftBox - Drift and Performance Meter) which records more than 20 detail parameters (acceleration in 2 dimensions, yaw, position, speed etc etc) at a rate of 10 measurements a second. The files it creates consume about 1000Kbyte per hour.

In other words I could log all the performance data between services in detail on a 256Mb SD card (225 hours x 1000Kbyte = 225Mb). Does not sound like much of a challenge especially when it will accept a 1Gb SD card! Certainly not beyond the wit of Nissan to include similar functionality given they are calculating this data already for the dash display.

Also if you own a car made in the last ~10 years with ABS and an airbag this stuff is logged anyway for the previous 30 seconds and can be analysed by the police/insurers following an accident to tell them the speed of the car, if the brakes were applied etc.

USATODAY.com - 30 million cars now record drivers' behavior
How many cars have black boxes? - By Paul Boutin - Slate Magazine
and a dozen other links I could add or you can google for...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

but the sat nav is a seperate system to the ECU. disconnecting the satnav and fitting your own is also allowed so again, what would they be able to log?


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

A fair point!

TBH I had no idea you could disconnect the GPS given it is such an integrated system. If its that easy to disconnect then Nissan have hardly tried very hard to limit the speed based on being at a track.

Anyway, my point was that it is trivial to log every time the car travels over a given speed or the engine RPM is above a certain threshold and the technology required to achieve this costs very little even if not integrated to the GPS. The volume of data to be logged is tiny given the recent advances in storage technology and all manufacturers are building this into their cars.

Sure you can change the ECU but surely your warranty will be void by then anyway??


----------

